# Ambient Soundscapes for Tabletop Games - Volume 2



## silverarrowaudio1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I wanted to drop by and let you know that our second Kickstarter is live (the first one was a big success and this second project is off to a great start!) If you're looking to enhance the mood while playing or running a campaign, or want some good inspirational backdrops when designing your sessions, drop by and check out the intro video and audio montage from Vol. 1. 

We're also debuting a really cool new product called "Fantasy Soundscape Construction Kit." It's great if you're the creative type and want to build your own soundscapes (or use them in a VTT like MapTool.)

Looks like I'm not able to post any links directly here; just do a search on KS for "Ambient Soundscapes" and you'll find us. 




Hope to see you there!

-Scott
Silver Arrow Audioworks


----------



## silverarrowaudio1 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Update 1*

Dropping back by to update ... the project is at 66% funded and we've got 15 days left. Things are going great! We've also added an update to the project that covers some more details on our Fantasy Soundscape Construction Kit. If you're a creative gamer or DM that likes to build your own campaign lore, it might be right up your alley.


Cheers!


-Scott


----------



## silverarrowaudio1 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Final Week*

Hi all,


We're in the final week on our project ... currently 90% funded. We'll be revealing stretch goals as soon as we pass the funding mark. You're invited to drop by if you haven't had a listen yet!


-Scott


----------

